# WATER TEMP.....kettle boil.....THERMAPEN



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Treated myself to a Thermapen....£24...looks a good bit of kit....straight forward, no unesscesary buttons.

Tested a cup of water straight from the boiling kettle hit around 92°c,,,,,it dropped to 90 and below in seconds.....very quickly....

What temperature do you aim at in an aero press or clever....when the water is resting there?


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Temp of brew water drops v quickly once added to the vessel so it is important to preheat. For immersion brews the hotter the better imo. I pour water onto the grinds at 98C (via Brewista smart kettle). If you are using a normal kettle then pretty much straight off the boil. Not sure that a thermapen is much use here. But for drip there is a wider range of preference for the pouring temp so its useful to measure.


----------

